# apparently my only skill is a useless one...



## leevmeebee (Oct 6, 2012)

After finishing a degree I've decided I hate and thus useless for me, I've decided to start saving up to go overseas to the Art Centre College of Design...hopefully via a scholarship...Despite my SA I would love to network with like minded people and industry professionals.

Yeah, my only talent is drawing, which is also my passion...I stay up for long hours on my computer and wacom practicing, practicing, practicing. Not to toot my own horn, but I've been told by quite a few guys in the industry I've definitely got the talent and skills so I don't suck too bad.

Problem is, almost everyone around me always have been unsupportive or derisive about my skill. Especially my parents. Being typical asian parents, they wanted me to pursue medicine/law which I have zero interest in. They've discouraged me from drawing saying only "people who flunked out in school and have nothing going for them" pursue an artistic career...So I am entirely self taught, away from their eyes. I've heard cousins sneering to each other "See, THAT's why she totally failed school" when THEY are the ones who failed HSC, not me *shrugs*

And of course there is the typical "You gonna serve my fries 10 years from now?" "Are you going to be making coffee for the rest of your life?" comments(usually from Ivy league university students. I know a few.)

Looks like if I don't succeed in this, I'm doomed to work menial jobs for the rest of my life. Unless I marry a rich man, which my mother really wants.:|


----------



## another1 (Sep 5, 2013)

At least you have a skill and something that you're good at. I'm sure there are a lot of things you can do with that. I used to always envy people who could draw or paint, and a few years ago I tried to teach myself how to draw, I didn't realize how difficult it was and what patience it required. Needless to say, that killed that desire. But I still think it's a really cool talent. My drawings always look like a 3 year old's. I have no artistic ability in anything so I guess that's why I'm so fascinated by it. I'm sure you could make a lot of money out of it if your as good as you sound.


----------



## minnie52 (Aug 30, 2013)

*You can trust me on this one...*

_Yeah, my only talent is drawing, which is also my passion...I stay up for long hours on my computer and wacom practicing, practicing, practicing. Not to toot my own horn, but I've been told by quite a few guys in the industry I've definitely got the talent and skills so I don't suck too bad._

At my age, knowing what I know: FOLLOW YOUR PASSION!!


*If you don't you will surely live to regret it. And by the time you are reflecting on your life and wondering why you did not follow your Passion - chances are your parents may be long gone and you will be alone. Never works to marry for money. Make your own money. Follow your dreams and the money will come. At the very, very least, do what you love on a part-time basis! 

*
Good luck to you as I know it can be so difficult when dealing with family.:um


----------



## avneemi (Sep 27, 2013)

*Follow your dream*

Yes I would also like to advice you to follow your passion and use your talent. Just go on the way you have chosen. Forget about others and folllow your dream and after getting success evryone will be on your side

Just Live your life :yes


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Nah, you should totally try to pursue an artistic career. Worst-case scenario, you end up having to work a retail job or something, which you would probably have to do anyway if you didn't pursue drawing, since you don't want to go into law or medicine (and shouldn't, if you have no interest). **Best-case scenario,** you end up becoming a successful artist. I bet a lot of famous artists, actors, etc. had parents who told them not to follow their dreams.. where would they be today if they had listened?


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Art is the least useless talent there is.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Do you playa, do you


----------



## Greenwick (Oct 12, 2012)

You don't have to become a famous artist to make a living off of it. Plenty of artists make their living selling small scale commissions to people in fan communities and elsewhere.

Think of what kind of art you are best at. What is your style? Then research the market, learn about fair profitable pricing, and decide what to focus on. Then create and get your art out there for people to see, even if it's just on DA. most important, get to know other artists. They can help you.

My partner makes his living doing art, and I am working on joining him.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

If you have a passion, follow it. Do anything you can to make it your life. Because I don't have one and I feel like I have no direction. I'd give anything to know what "my thing" is. Don't listen to the negative people, they're jealous that you have something you feel so strongly about while most of them don't.


----------

